# Asian mini lathe compound rest problem



## MatBirch (Jul 24, 2018)

I recently picked a unused “used” machine. I think the previous owner just got frustrated trying to set it up. I’ve done a bunch of research, and learned a lot from different YouTube guys. In trying to set it up better, I’ve discovered the the screw retainer on the compound rest (small round piece that bolts (2bolts) to the compound rest, and the bolt goes through it). The holes are drilled quite poorly. The two holes that mount it to the base are not only off center, they are also off on the center to center compared to the base itself.  I really don’t know which part is the problem. Maybe both. 
Consequence is that if I tighten the bolts that hold it to the base, it shifts the center hole off center. If it’s all assembled that way, the handwheel will bind badly. The only option is to leave the screws loose, which creates a ton of slop.  
I’ve looked into it and I can replacement parts fairly inexpensive, but I’m sort of afraid that my part might just be the status quo?.  Identifying which machine I have is a bit of a challenge. It has no markings. 
Anyone have any experience with this problem?  Should I try to modify any of it, buy new parts?

Thanks!


----------



## homebrewed (Jul 24, 2018)

Your problem sounds a bit unusual for that type of lathe.  I own a 7x12 mini lathe, which has the same type of design.  The compound works fine.  Littlemachineshop.com has replacement parts for this class of machine.  So if the problem is just the circular retainer you should be able to fix your lathe fairly easily and inexpensively.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 25, 2018)

MatBirch said:


> I’ve discovered the the screw retainer on the compound rest (small round piece that bolts (2bolts) to the compound rest, and the bolt goes through it). The holes are drilled quite poorly.


Could you tell us the part # from the diagram you posted?if it is #115 ,there should be a little play in that retainer for the bolts to get centered , if the holes are way off center, then as mentioned above, I would order a new one and be done with it.


----------



## MatBirch (Jul 25, 2018)

Ken from ontario said:


> Could you tell us the part # from the diagram you posted?if it is #115 ,there should be a little play in that retainer for the bolts to get centered , if the holes are way off center, then as mentioned above, I would order a new one and be done with it.


Sorry-  correct, it is number 115. They are so poorly drilled that if I snug them down, part #114 is shoved easily 1-2mm sideways locking it tight. I have to leave the screws backed out like 4-5 turns to give it enough slop. 
I heard back from Little machine shop, and they don’t have the part. I’ll likely try to make my own


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 25, 2018)

You are on the right track, the part #114 rod should not be rubbing against anything,it'll be too stiff to turn and eventually will strip the fine thread on the bolt that retains the handle.
I would also consider machining a new one myself if I were you, as an aside and in case you're not aware, LMS also sells an extended cross slide travel kit that you may find very useful. if you get it it'll come with a new rod and retainer as well, I have that kit and with it I have been able to machine bigger parts .(you still need to make the #115 yourself or order it)

this one is of the few available on LMS site, I'm not sure which one will fit your lathe but it is easy to find out:
https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=4450&category=


----------



## royesses (Jul 25, 2018)

Grizzly has the parts also:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g8688/parts

As Ken said the cross slide extension is a great upgrade.

You could drill the part #115 holes 180° across from the original holes also. Then just scribe a reference line.

Roy


----------



## MatBirch (Aug 2, 2018)

royesses said:


> Grizzly has the parts also:
> http://www.grizzly.com/products/g8688/parts
> 
> As Ken said the cross slide extension is a great upgrade.
> ...


Great idea!  I’ll try that first. Thanks!


----------



## royesses (Aug 2, 2018)

MatBirch said:


> Great idea!  I’ll try that first. Thanks!



I've drilled and bored that piece before. It cuts like butter.

Roy


----------



## Hard_ware (Jan 6, 2021)

Add a flanged bearing to the inside and outside of the shaft and it will turn smoothly.
I bored it to press fit the bearing on the outside and one on the inside, you need a 4 jaw chuck to mount the part to bore it.
I don't remember  which size I ordered years back when I modified my lathe.
Just google flanged bearing and you will see what I am talking about.


----------

